# fastest or shortest route?



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

So should I have my GPS set at the fastest route or the shortest route?? because I can get there faster but the length is actually longer; going around traffic.. But a shorter route could take longer; during traffic, car accident... and that pay would be cool too. I mean sometimes these customers say, "why are you going that way?"because they know of the shorter route. I was just trying to get them there fast.. But mmmm?


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Let the customer set the route. You can make suggestions, but let them be in control. If you can suggest a better route, let them agree to it.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah that's what I usually do.. I guess its just the big A holes that trip out


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Set it to fastest but always ask before the ride.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Sure, take them the longest way you can with their worthless blessing. 
They would be happy to give you a low rating and get an inefficient route $$$ back from uber!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

PT Go said:


> Let the customer set the route. You can make suggestions, but let them be in control. If you can suggest a better route, let them agree to it.


What are you doing on this driver forum?


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Set it to fastest but always ask before the ride.


Yeah I just mention "OK I got it on my GPS.. On our way" or something to that effect


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll often give the customer the options if it's a significant difference. I'll tell them the shorter route will be cheaper, but will take a few more minutes. Most customers opt for fastest, but not all.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> Yeah I just mention "OK I got it on my GPS.. On our way" or something to that effect


And then you could ask them, "Do you prefer a different route?"


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

I personally plug it into Google Maps, do the fastest and just try to avoid tolls (I don't trust uber to repay them). If Google Maps pops up that there is a route with a similar time, I'll ask them if they have a preference. I may drive tourists though, so very few have opinions.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I personally plug it into Google Maps, do the fastest and just try to avoid tolls (I don't trust uber to repay them). If Google Maps pops up that there is a route with a similar time, I'll ask them if they have a preference. I may drive tourists though, so very few have opinions.


Good option. Out on the West Coast, I haven't had really any problem with using the Uber app for navigation. I am very familiar with the area so I know if I need to change up the route. I think it comes down to the driver trusting his own instinct and knowledge blended with the app.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

PT Go said:


> Good option. Out on the West Coast, I haven't had really any problem with using the Uber app for navigation. I am very familiar with the area so I know if I need to change up the route. I think it comes down to the driver trusting his own instinct and knowledge blended with the app.


I have an android, so no option to use the Uber app for navigation. On the iphone, can you choose to use Google maps or would you have to re-enter the address in Google maps in order to use it?


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I have an android, so no option to use the Uber app for navigation. On the iphone, can you choose to use Google maps or would you have to re-enter the address in Google maps in order to use it?


The Uber iPhone will not give you a choice. It is integrated with Google and at this point, for me, works OK. I also have my own phone that I can use for backup.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

PT Go said:


> The Uber iPhone will not give you a choice. It is integrated with Google and at this point, for me, works OK. I also have my own phone that I can use for backup.


So you have no option to avoid tolls, view different route options... etc?


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> So you have no option to avoid tolls, view different route options... etc?


Where I am, we don't have to worry about tolls. The route options are quite easy based on the road/freeway system that we have.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

I find out if they are locals or just visiting, if they don't know the city I go the longest way to make more $$. but if I'm playing the guarantee game I take the shortest rought to save gas.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> I find out if they are locals or just visiting, if they don't know the city I go the longest way to make more $$. but if I'm playing the guarantee game I take the shortest rought to save gas.


Correct. That's the way it's done. First you have to know your street address North-South, East-West, intersections.. Rely on a GPS solely is not a good idea..

Aaah Rookies...


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't give a **** about your preference, I'm driving, your in charge of sitting in the back seat, I don't ask, if they make a request I let them know they can request the fare be reviewed for efficiency if they feel cheated, or I can end the trip and they can be in charge of the route they are walking. Oh yeah, giving me directions is an auto two star.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

"If you are allergic to red lights and congested school zones, I will use the expressway. Costs a little more though."


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't always trust the GPS it will screw you. In downtown Dallas my uber GPS has me driving 3 miles out of the way to get to a certain hotel when I am actually driving past the hotel it is just 2 streets over. Not just once but everytime I go there it does this. Also in downtown Ft Worth it does this. Most of the times it has me going the wrong way on one way streets


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> Don't always trust the GPS it will screw you. In downtown Dallas my uber GPS has me driving 3 miles out of the way to get to a certain hotel when I am actually driving past the hotel it is just 2 streets over. Not just once but everytime I go there it does this. Also in downtown Ft Worth it does this. Most of the times it has me going the wrong way on one way streets


The GPS will do that do you. For instance I'm driving south on interstate 5 by Disneyland. The exit is to the west. When exiting your on the North side of the block. But the hotel is located on the south side of the street about a mile down.

What my GPS does is has me exit a major street before the major street that the Hotel is On. Makes me take about 5 other streets so I can end up on the south side of the street at the address. No U Turns.

Beforehand, I already know by reading the turn by turn instructions just get off at the street the address is on. And make a legal U turn when I see the Hotel.

.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber's navigation is Google based? but it still sucks... I have had numerous instances where streets are one way yet the navigation tells you to go down the street anyway. I've been sitting at traffic lights and had the navigation instruct a left turn where that turn is not allowed, etc., It's easier and more courteous to ask the customer how to get to the destination first and then if they have inputted the info just show them the route. I started doing this because of so many issues with incorrect directions and the construction in Miami. Usually they will just ask why it shows to go a certain way and give directions themselves. It's more of a headache getting to the customer to pick them up when they are intoxicated and don't know where they are..... and then getting them home is another story.


----------



## Super Uber Bob (May 4, 2015)

I use Waze and have it set to the fastest route, and I explain to the PAX ahead of time and ask if they have a particular route for getting where we need to go. Some tell me their preferred route, some say whatever's the fastest is fine....never had a real problem by doing it this way......


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I personally plug it into Google Maps, do the fastest and just try to avoid tolls (I don't trust uber to repay them). If Google Maps pops up that there is a route with a similar time, I'll ask them if they have a preference. I may drive tourists though, so very few have opinions.


On the toll issue. Each time you request a toll, also add a strong remark to make the IT people be informed about this toll issue. Fix it for you and attempt to fix it for all. Who knows, uber might listen and do the right thing.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Stephanie619 said:


> So should I have my GPS set at the fastest route or the shortest route?? because I can get there faster but the length is actually longer; going around traffic.. But a shorter route could take longer; during traffic, car accident... and that pay would be cool too. I mean sometimes these customers say, "why are you going that way?"because they know of the shorter route. I was just trying to get them there fast.. But mmmm?


Depends , I always use shortest if trip isn't going far , but if trip is not a short run I use fastest route , either one used *out* of sink will make you lots more money . shortest route on long fare $$$ fastest route on short fare $$$ .

This is a LVNV story , the only one ive told and only time ive used a Gps is in LVNV , I never needed them back home , I new the entire city pretty much and only looked at the map book maybe once a month to verify what I already knew in most case's . Ive gotten to know LVNV a lot better in the year ive driven here and use it a lot less now .

I had one pax going 14 miles out , already had gps set to fastest , pax wanted to know how much so I calculated trip by the distance shown plus drop , was like $45. or so .. I told pax I could use shortest route if he wanted but would prolly cost more believe it or not , pax figured I was trying to beat him out his money and opted for shortest route anyways even though I showed him the route it brought up , going straight through the strip . The new distance shown was 12.4 miles . This trip should have only been a 20 minute's using fastest , 1 hour later we arrive and meter is $70. and pax looked sick as hell . All that extra money came from red lights and traffic jams from the surface streets , I warned him


----------

